
Ask HN: What is the best book you've read about china - chrisherd
In relation to current tech developments, evolution of the economy, etc.
======
downrightmike
Scifi, but set in post revolution to modern times:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three-
Body_Problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three-Body_Problem) I really
liked it, couldn't put it down. Favorite part is the creation of sophons.

